# Blaupunkt?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Anyone heard of them? Does anyone have a deck from them? I was at Costco today and they had a ton of em for $190 Canadian. 210 watt deck. USually im cautious buyingstuff liek decks and stuff from wholesale, but this looked like a not bad deal.

Does anyone have experience with the brand/deck?

-Nick


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I used to have a set of Blaupunkt 6.5" three-ways up front and a Blaupunkt tape deck. Not too bad for the money, but not the best either.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

if you're not looking to put in a hard core system it is an awesome deal. they are pretty nice. my friend has a blaupunkt head unit, speakers and he is runnning an amp and wires i sold him. $190 isn't bad at all. if it looks nice and has a free install its good


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*blaus*

i had one of their cd players few years back and it was rock solid never skipped


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im thinkin i might get the deck, its pretty well exactly what im looking for, cheap, decent sound quality, removable faceplate. Thanks guys.

-Nick


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I got some Blaupunkts in the doors...and I just got a set of Alpines..which is better...? I was gonna throw the Alpines in the back for fill...


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i've got blaupunkt 6.5" competition components and they are bad ass. i've heard some of their higher end decks are really good, but i don't know about the "normal" decks, they were factory in either bmw or audi or some german car until like 2 years ago, so i'd say they are at least reliable.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

I used to have Blaupunkt competition subs, which were pretty decent, but uh... not top notch. Never had a deck though, so hope you like what you get.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

sx-apeal ay, i get it....


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Leenahz said:


> *I used to have Blaupunkt competition subs, which were pretty decent, but uh... not top notch. Never had a deck though, so hope you like what you get. *



their subs and amps aren't very good. they perform good for their watt range and price. but not the best, I agree with you. The head unit is definately worth the price


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

check 
http://www.crutchfield.com 

and 

http://pub56.ezboard.com/bhighwaymp3


----------

